# Rhinestone heels



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

How would you attempt to do something like this?


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

my guess it was done with a rhinestone setter,one at a time.


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks. That's kinda what I figured. I was really hoping for some magical template idea.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I would think it was done with either an ultrasonic setter or with glue like Gemtac. I doubt they were done with the hot fix rhinestones heated. I don't think they would stay on that way.


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

Do you use flatback rhinestones with the ultrasonic setter?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Krystle1981 said:


> Do you use flatback rhinestones with the ultrasonic setter?


From what I understand, the ultrasonic setter melts the glue on hot fix stones without using heat. That way it's safe to use hot fix stones on delicate materials that can't be heated up like wedding dresses, etc.

I know Keisha makes shoes like that so you might want to ask her. I think she's here on tsf but I'm not sure. Here's her fb page:
B' Dazzling Designs - Custom Rhinestone Apparel and Accessories | Facebook


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

If it were me, I would be inclined to try a material like this first:

Faux RH Material

I know this wasn't used in the original application posted in this thread, because you cannot control the placement of the centers of the stones with this particular material. As you follow the outside line of the shoe (in this photo), it's obvious that stones are individually placed to follow that outline. But this particular faux rhinestone sheet material has a very strong adhesive that would stick to shoes, purses, cell phones, etc. I recently picked up some samples at a GASC show and I was able to cut it on the KNK Zing in several passes. It's very thick but fairly soft and the metallic colors look amazing. But I wasn't sure where to find the best applications for it. The company markets it for jewelry applications and that seems reasonable. But it's not a replacement for shirt designs and it's definitely not a great option for paper crafters because of the cost! On the other hand, if someone were enhancing purses or shoes, the upgraded cost could make the product warranted. 

Anyhow, here's a photo of my test cut on the KNK Zing, as just an example of what to expect:


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes. Stephanie is correct. The ultrasonic setter melts the glue on the hot fix stones with a vibration instead of heat and makes it safe to use on materials that could not otherwise tolerate heat.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm betting someone with very good eyesight and a steady hand glued those on one by one. 

If any of you own or have seen Gypsy Soule sandals (lots of stones on them), those are all hand glued.


----------



## Bling It On (Dec 10, 2011)

I did these by hand with glue. Time consuming but the end result was amazing!!


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

WOW!!! Those are beautiful!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Fabulous. I like a lot.


----------



## Trinkets2008 (Nov 26, 2011)

Nicve bling on...


----------



## Bling It On (Dec 10, 2011)

Here are the bottoms of the baby shoes. I would like to find out more about the ultrasonic setting tool mentioned before. It sounds as if it could be helpful for some of my applications.


----------



## gabenick2 (Nov 23, 2010)

Can I ask where you found these baby slippers, I need to make something special for a friend and these would be perfect.


----------



## Bling It On (Dec 10, 2011)

I did these for one of my children's cheer coaches as a baby shower gift. To say she LOVED them was an understatement. I just saw the little shoes on a clearance rack at Wal Mart or Target (don't remember which) for a couple of bucks and just decided to try blinging them. I used E600 applied to the shoe with a syringe. Pretty low tech and time consuming but the look on the mom to be's face when she saw them was priceless. She absolutely loved them!! She says that everyone who visits her home to see the baby also wants to see "the shoes" now


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

That's totally the best feeling ever, isn't it?? I strive to make every design great enough to make someone THAT happy!


----------



## Bling It On (Dec 10, 2011)

It is! I love seeing the reaction when someone commissions an item and the finished product is better than what they thought they were getting!! Makes my whole day!!


----------



## brndagayle (Oct 29, 2009)

Those shoes are beautiful!!


----------



## tankueray (Apr 16, 2010)

I did it with BlingItAll! sheets on a pair of girl's patent shoes for a beauty pageant. I'm working on a pair of heels with a purse to (hopefully) take to ASI next week. (Full Disclosure: BlingItAll! is my product, you may know a similar product called Bling-N-E-Thing from The Rhinestone World.) I've also developed a sheet that is heat pressed instead of a decal. For the underseam of the shoe, I'll probably use gemtac to finish it with more stones.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Very nice. So, are you going to wear the heels to the ASI Show? 



tankueray said:


> I did it with BlingItAll! sheets on a pair of girl's patent shoes for a beauty pageant. I'm working on a pair of heels with a purse to (hopefully) take to ASI next week. (Full Disclosure: BlingItAll! is my product, you may know a similar product called Bling-N-E-Thing from The Rhinestone World.) I've also developed a sheet that is heat pressed instead of a decal. For the underseam of the shoe, I'll probably use gemtac to finish it with more stones.


----------



## tankueray (Apr 16, 2010)

Probably not so much... I'm more of a boots and jeans girl. I've been working on these for prom season. ;-)


----------



## jme6201 (Dec 12, 2012)

Super cute!


----------



## Bling It On (Dec 10, 2011)

tankueray said:


> I did it with BlingItAll! sheets on a pair of girl's patent shoes for a beauty pageant. I'm working on a pair of heels with a purse to (hopefully) take to ASI next week. (Full Disclosure: BlingItAll! is my product, you may know a similar product called Bling-N-E-Thing from The Rhinestone World.) I've also developed a sheet that is heat pressed instead of a decal. For the underseam of the shoe, I'll probably use gemtac to finish it with more stones.



Is this heat applied?


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

no its a sticker. its neat,but real expensive.here is a link to it from sandy on page 1.
http://thebuckleboutique.com/


----------



## Bling It On (Dec 10, 2011)

Leg cramps said:


> no its a sticker. its neat,but real expensive.here is a link to it from sandy on page 1.
> http://thebuckleboutique.com/


Ahhhhh so not much different than what I've already done by using the car decal stuff to create a bling cover for a phone case then. Kinda. Sorta.


----------



## tankueray (Apr 16, 2010)

Leg cramps said:


> no its a sticker. its neat,but real expensive.here is a link to it from sandy on page 1.
> Rhinestone Buckles Brooches Ribbon Sliders


No, this is my product, made by my hands with Korean Grade A stones. The product Sandy linked to is soft molded resin that can be loaded into a cutter. Mine can only be cut with scissors, because it is made with real stones. To my knowledge, the only other place that is making sheets like this is The Rhinestone World, and I think Matt uses his CAMS for it.

Here are more examples. Currently I'm only selling sheets locally because most of them I've had time to make go on shoes and purses for local boutiques. I've almost perfected getting logo designs in it, but I'm not there yet.


----------



## tankueray (Apr 16, 2010)

lizziemaxine said:


> If any of you own or have seen Gypsy Soule sandals (lots of stones on them), those are all hand glued.


There are 20 companies within 150 miles of me that are making these now (very rural West Texas). The last time I went to market you couldn't swing a cat without hitting one. I spent about 2 months helping one of them do R&D to get a custom concho solution and wording on the straps. Not all of the stones are glued on, most are attached using normal leather working techniques, but the straps are glued on with boot sole adhesive. There was one company I saw at market that did glue them all by hand, and was half the wholesale price of GS shoes.


----------



## tankueray (Apr 16, 2010)

Bling It On said:


> Is this heat applied?


It's a normal decal, but I'm working on some that can be temporarily tacked on a substrate then pressed to finish. (I know it seems redundant, but when you're working with fabric covered items in odd shapes, it works pretty good.)

The shoe was a hit at ASI, glad I only took the one shoe, because I think both of them would've literally walked off.

Here it is after I cleaned up the lines a bit.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

So, the rhinestones are made of soft molded resin? Is this the same as acrylic? I've never used either, so I'm confused.
Thanks


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

no Jasmyn , the product I linked was a molded resin, he is selling sheets of rhinestones.(like a car decal).


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Leg cramps said:


> no Jasmyn , the product I linked was a molded resin, he is selling sheets of rhinestones.(like a car decal).


Ok, so I'm trying to figure out how to get soft resin stones if there's such a thing, so that the sheets can be cut with my cutter. Only I'd rather make the sheets myself and then cut them with my cutter. I have a decor machine. 
I guess my question is, do I have to order the sheets or can they be made. I'm like you and have been using rhinestones to make my sheets to cover laptops, phones, etc. But figured it would be easier using the soft resin.

thanks


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

jasmyn,just follow the link sandymcc posted on the first page.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Here are some additional photos of cuts made on the KNK Zing and Maxx Air from various samples of this resin:


----------



## brndagayle (Oct 29, 2009)

Fun stuff huh Sandy!!


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

VERY fun!!! The nice thing is that if the blade doesn't cut it perfectly clean in every spot, you can just pop it out, kind of like when cutting fun foam or certain plastics.


----------

